# A vole or mole on a reno



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Well I have been living in this house for 4 years now and did 2 renovations so far. This year I decided to start over and put all I know by now into it. All went well so far (4 week after seed down) but I discovered tunnels. They were massive in my neighbors yard and only few along the street on my side. Last week I fired 3 Giant Destroyers in different locations (one in my neighbors) Aside burning some of my new grass I thought I got it...Next day, no new tunnels (nor repaired ones). I left for 4 days and at my return, my neighbor yard was clean of new activities, but oh my God...my section was a labyrinth. The pest moved here now. I fired the last smoker I had in a tunnel I though was a main one. It barely smoked 3 feet away...
So what do I do now. I pushed slightly the new tunnels down and was planning to spend sometime tomorrow just looking... Fire more smoker? I am a complet newbie with this type of problem...


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Pictures would help determine which pest you have.

The most effective way to deal with voles or moles is by trapping.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Easyluck I will tomorrow.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Trap. Also, mistake was to bomb the neighbor's place too. The bombs don't really kill them, just annoy them, so you would be better off making the neighbor's house a happy place and annoy them in your yard. But now..now you need to use a trap and kill it.


----------



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

Trap the moles. Use poison pellets for voles (mouse traps can also get some voles).


----------

